# weird brown stuff growing on new driftwood



## cjp999 (Nov 18, 2008)

What's growing on my driftwood? This is a new Aqua Soil setup. The driftwood is new and was soaked for about 3 weeks before setting up this tank with AS and the driftwood about 17 days ago. It started growing almost right away. It is mostly only forming at this one end of the tank on the "open" end of the driftwood, plus a smaller footer piece of driftwood I put underneath. There are a couple of small pieces of driftwood on the other side of the tank, each with one very small patch of this stuff. The tank has no fish or plants yet, and no lighting has been provided other than a bit of indirected sunlight from across the room.


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Common algae mulm thing that appears when you newly set-up a tank or when there's a big disturbance (like redoing a tank). Amano shrimp will clear that up in no time or you can just wait for it to eventually go away on its own.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Ebichua said:


> Common algae mulm thing that appears when you newly set-up a tank or when there's a big disturbance (like redoing a tank). Amano shrimp will clear that up in no time or you can just wait for it to eventually go away on its own.


+1. Whenever I kick up dust or such, it settles on the notches in the wood (as well as on plants) and it looks like this.


----------



## cjp999 (Nov 18, 2008)

Ebichua said:


> Common algae mulm thing that appears when you newly set-up a tank or when there's a big disturbance (like redoing a tank). Amano shrimp will clear that up in no time or you can just wait for it to eventually go away on its own.


I removed the DW and cleaned it off with a hose. It quickly grew back. Finally got the AS cycled, plants in, and then 4 days ago put 14 nerites in. They went to town and had it spotless in 3 days, except for all that poop!


----------

